# Looking for Painter



## Ashworth7813 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi, new to this forum - just recently purchased a villa in Val do Lobo and looking for quotes for painting interior and exterior - does anyone have any contacts?

Also looking for someone to quote for doing some work in the garden.

Also looking for someone who can install pool heater.

Many thanks
Lorraine


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There are several established service companies able to do all those things and plenty to avoid. If you are non resident or plan to rent then one that can handle matters in your absence and has an in house rentals department would also be a benefit. That narrows the choice down a bit but the main two are Vale do Lobo themselves (based in Vale do Lobo resort but expensive !) or Portugal Property Services who are in just outside it, on the edge of Almancil


----------

